# BurnerMAX payload tool 0.15 (XGD3 360 format on many more drives)



## Armadillo (Dec 20, 2012)

Adds support for full burns of XGD3 titles on many drives, rather than just the IHAS series. Temporary patch, has to be run every time a new disc is inserted.



> Official release of the BurnerMAX Payload Tool – works with most MTK chipset based DVD burners (Liteon etc)
> - No need to flash burner firmware
> - Delivers a realtime payload to increase capacity of DVD+R DL discs to support XGD3
> - Support for stock iHas B, C, and D burners, all makes and models
> ...


 
Source & full readme

Xecuter


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh hell yes, that's so cool.

I bought a 224 without knowing which rev it was, turned out to be a C.  Ordered a 424 and got a B.  But this really opens up the realm of possibilities to other people with different drives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, I saw most of the compatible burners were getting to be fairly pricey online.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice to see that there are more burners compatible with LT Max.

No more hoarding from people that want to make money off off it.
Those people disgust me!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 20, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Nice, I saw most of the compatible burners were getting to be fairly pricey online.


 
Ebay sellers are going to be pissed 

There was some Sony Optiarc that appeared recently as well that supports overburning out of the box, which people had tested and said was fine as well, but was not available in Europe.

This works fine on my pioneer 219L. Didn't bother to burn anything as I don't need to (Jtag & a RGH console), but patched fine and capacity of disc changed.


----------



## Moose13 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just put in a bid today for a version B drive...I got one from Newegg yesterday and I had no idea I would have a B/C problem, until I went to flash the drive.
Now I hope I can cancel my auction, which I'm the high bidder.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there like a full list of supported drives, the provided info is kinda vague.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 20, 2012)

purechaos996 said:


> Is there like a full list of supported drives, the provided info is kinda vague.


 
 Well there's a start here

http://team-xecuter.com/forums/showthread.php?p=702267#post702267

There is never going to be a full list of X drive supported though, as it's not for one specific drive. If it can find and patch what it needs, then it works, if it can't, then it won't. MTK based drives should work, so that's a start. Other than that, you'll just have to wait for people to test and say whether it works on X drive.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 20, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> Well there's a start here
> 
> http://team-xecuter.com/forums/showthread.php?p=702267#post702267
> 
> There is never going to be a full list of X drive supported though, as it's not for one specific drive. If it can find and patch what it needs, then it works, if it can't, then it won't. MTK based drives should work, so that's a start. Other than that, you'll just have to wait for people to test and say whether it works on X drive.


 
Ahh I wasn't aware you could just run it on any drive and test it yourself haha. Thanks mate!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2012)

Although this is released a few days ago and pretty old news already.

C4Eva released a new tool to burn XGD3 games on discs without the use of a hacked iHAS drive.
You'll still need to search if your drive is compatible since not all drives are supported.



> —————————————————————————————————
> C4E’s BurnerMAX Payload Tool in association with Team Jungle & Team Xecuter
> —————————————————————————————————
> 
> ...


 

Source: HB-Connection


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is this a new version or did Armadillo beat you to the punch?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/burnermax-payload-tool-0-15-xgd3-360-format-on-many-more-drives.339524/


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2012)

Afaik it's the same version.
I actually completely forgot that Armadillo posted the news tbh.

Feel free to delete it or leave it as it is


----------



## science (Dec 25, 2012)

So, what does this do? I can burn a game and put it in any 360, flashed firmware or not, if I burn it with a compatible drive?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2012)

It only allows some drives to burn XGD3 games.
You still need to flash your 360 for it to accept backups.


----------



## flo (Dec 26, 2012)

Are they as safe on Live as the ones burned with iHAS ?


----------

